# Power off area



## picotear3

How to say Power off area in spanish?

Quería saber la manera de decirlo más profesional. Es un área en la mina.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El término, así aislado, es ambiguo. ¿Hay más contexto?


----------



## picotear3

Sprachliebhaber said:


> El término, así aislado, es ambiguo. ¿Hay más contexto?


El contexto original es en idioma chino, es un manual respecto a minería. El " Power off area" es el lugar donde ocurre algo anormal, por ejemplo, una fuga de metano, todos los equipos eléctricos se apagan automáticamente para evitar una posible explosión.


----------



## Lnewqban

Mi sugerencia: área desenergizada.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, o tal vez "área de apago" o "área apagada".


----------



## Titanius

Lnewqban said:


> Mi sugerencia: área desenergizada.


No tengo conocimientos del mundo de las minas, pero me suena bien. 



Sprachliebhaber said:


> Sí, o tal vez "área de apago" o "área apagada".


La primera no me suena demasiado bien.


----------



## picotear3

Gracias a todos.


----------



## phantom2007

Tal vez "Área desactivada" o simplemente, "Area sin energía"


----------



## Pablo75

Lnewqban said:


> Mi sugerencia: área desenergizada.



Me parece la forma más profesional.


----------



## picotear3

Se puede usar "Área sin suministro eléctrico"? es difícil de entender para un nativo?


----------



## Titanius

picotear3 said:


> Se puede usar "Área sin suministro eléctrico"? es difícil de entender para un nativo?


Si se entiende el significado.

Sin embargo, si yo leo, sin más contexto, _"Área sin suministro eléctrico"_, lo primero que pienso es que en esa zona NO hay ningún tipo de instalación eléctrica (ni operativa ni averiada). Por eso sería importante, en mi opinión, incluir algo de contexto en la traducción.



Lnewqban said:


> Mi sugerencia: área desenergizada.


A mi entender, con _"Área desenergizada"_, se sobreentiende que hay una instalación eléctrica en la zona, pero que en este momento no está funcionando por algún motivo.

¿Alguien está de acuerdo?


----------



## Pablo75

De acuerdo con Titanus, "_sin suministro eléctrico_" no funciona igual.

La sugerencia de Lnewqban "_desenergizar_" es el término técnico en el campo de la electricidad, "_de-energize_" en inglés.

Como tu pregunta es sobre "_power off area_", entiendo que "_área apagada_" también es correcto, como sugiere Sprachliebhaber.

Existe un hilo relacionado con el tema:

Energizar / Desenergizar

Saludos


----------



## TitoHL

En el contexto industrial o técnico, "área desenergizada" queda muy claro.


----------

